# Silverado vs F150



## SarahFair (Mar 6, 2016)

My poor Mazda, its about had it with 240,000 miles on it.

Our life styles have changed and we are needing a "family" truck. 
This will be our primary vehicle, ie. something we go on vacation with, and will hopefully own for the next 10 years so it will need rear seating room for teenage boys.
No one has a good time sitting knees to neck for a 20 minute ride, never mind a 6 to 8 hour ride. 


Im looking at 2011 to 2013, possibly 2014 Silverados and F150s


I plan on test driving them soon, but going a few miles down the road vs actually getting to know a vehicle is two different stories. 


The only real experience I have driving trucks is a 03 Dodge 2500. Its what I learned in and what Ive driven here and there since then.
Its okay. Its nothing Id want to vacation in or be a daily driver. 
...But maybe my Tribute has spoiled me. Its like jumping in a go cart and zipping around town. The slightest movement of the wheel the car reacts.
The 2500 is like a job. It takes a lot of effort and forethought while driving it.

I dont plan on pulling or hauling anything extraordinarily heavy.
Lots of furniture and thats about it.


I also want to consider resale value. 
I put around 18k miles a year on my mazda. Its resale value is disgustingly low. 
Its been an amazing vehicle, hardly any problems out of it, its just not worth anything now 


I know there are die hard Forders and GMers, Id really like an opinion from people who know and have driven both vehicles and can give an "unbiased" opinion.



Also, how far would yall drive for a good price?
Ive noticed the past month that Alabama seems to be the cheapest place to buy a vehicle


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 6, 2016)

Sarah, I have no preference to a brand. I used to sell vehicles and to me they are all a commodity. My suggestion is to stop, sit down and write down exactly what you need and want in a truck. Make a list and print it out. As you inspect a prospect, check off items on the truck you are considering. Compare the top ones that have the most items checked. Then test drive them and see if any are eliminated from consideration. 

Salemen will hate seeing you with a check list as it helps eliminate emotion. They rely on emotion to get people to buy it NOW. Avoid being rushed in any way and get what you want. Salespeople want to sell you what they have, right now.

If possible go home and research any vehicle you want to consider. You can wait, despite blandishments that "it will get way". You can make your purchase tomorrow as easy as today.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 6, 2016)

I think the f150 has a smoother ride for travel and may have a shorter turn radious.  Both are good trucks.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 6, 2016)

I just recently bought a new 2014 F-150 with the Ecoboost engine..........I am very well pleased with the power, and gas mileage. The ride is very comfortable even on long trips!!

As for driving to get a good price.....I bought my truck over the phone, and The dealership delivered it to me.

I can't give you an Unbiased comparison between a Ford, and a Chevy!!

A long time ago I drove Chevrolet, but the repair bills switched me!!

I drove a company truck that was a Dodge, and I was glad that I did not have to pay the repair/fix bills on that truck!!......Just Sayin!!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 7, 2016)

Sounds like you could get away with the v6. Keep in mind with any extended cab, your parking will be limited as a "grocery getter"! Plenty of leg room in the f150 for adults on a long trip.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 7, 2016)

If it were me, I'd do a lot of research on the silverado, they have a lot of known issues with the engine,,,, I agree with the v6 recommendation, I can't speak for the Chevy or the Fords, but I can tell you that the dodge v6 is a great engine, we have a 02 full size ram 1500 van with the v6 and I can tell you that it's a great engine, great gas mileage, very reliable,,,, do a lot of research, take your time, don't let a sales person pressure you,,,, good luck with your decision,,,,


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 7, 2016)

You say family vehicle.  I know you're partial to a truck but remember gas prices will probably be going back up in the very near future.  

With that said I'm partial to Silverado.  I think it's a much more sturdy built vehicle.  Also if you can get a low mileage 2002 or earlier they are the ones without all the gadgets and computers.  Easy to work on and less to break.  I have 2002 and I will never part with it.  If anything I will have it remodeled into new again some day.


----------



## joey1919 (Mar 7, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> If it were me, I'd do a lot of research on the silverado, they have a lot of known issues with the engine,,,, I agree with the v6 recommendation, I can't speak for the Chevy or the Fords, but I can tell you that the dodge v6 is a great engine, we have a 02 full size ram 1500 van with the v6 and I can tell you that it's a great engine, great gas mileage, very reliable,,,, do a lot of research, take your time, don't let a sales person pressure you,,,, good luck with your decision,,,,



All brands have their common problems, Ford Chevy and Dodge. I drove a GMC with the 5.3 v8 from 2 miles past 180k and in that time I replaced a fuel pump and window regulator, that's it. I know the guy who has that truck now and it has 300k+ on it. At work we have tons of pickups. Ford, GM, and Toyota. We've had trouble with all of them. We have the most trouble with Toyotas and we run GMs the longest.


----------



## joey1919 (Mar 7, 2016)

PappyHoel said:


> With that said I'm partial to Silverado.  I think it's a much more sturdy built vehicle.  Also if you can get a low mileage 2002



The truck I mentioned above was an 02, best vehicle I ever owned


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 7, 2016)

joey1919 said:


> The truck I mentioned above was an 02, best vehicle I ever owned



I've been told by mechanics that the 2003 to current are very difficult to work on with all the computerized things in them.  2002 back are easily fixed with plenty of parts.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Mar 7, 2016)

You get good ones and bad ones in each.

I drove Ford F150s for 24 years.  Got a new one every 3 years. Company Truck.  Put about 100K on each. of the 7 trucks 5 never were a problem. 2 had to have trans replaced, 1 twice. But they all road and drove like two horse wagon.

When I had to purchase my own truck I bought a Chevrolet.
Put 200K on it. Never any powertrain issues. Had to replace a window motor and door lock switch. Own a GMC now just turned 50K.  No problems yet.

On the other hand my wife had a 2009 chevy silverado with the 4.8 V8.  It dropped a valve at 48K. She now has a 2014 Silverado with the 5.3 and loves it. She get around 18 mpg around town and 22 or better on the road. And it rides like a car.  She likes pickups because they sit up high and gives her better vision of the road and her surroundings.

Point is again they both are good vehicles but they both can have problems.  Try several and get one that rides and handles to your satisfaction. The mechanical end is luck of the draw more or less.  Also I would look for something off lease if you are going used and want a fairly late model.  But then again at the right time of the year you can buy new as cheap as used.


----------



## SarahFair (Mar 7, 2016)

Not in a super hurry to buy, but I am afraid the transmission in my Tribute is about to go soon..
We are planning on moving this summer (Lord willing..) so Id like to have the truck by then.

Ive been keeping an eye out, prices seem a little all over the place.
Carmax seems high with their no negotiation..
Big dealerships seem to be super high as well. The smaller dealerships seem alright, Im a little iffy about private sales.


Where should I be looking and when?


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 7, 2016)

I've got a 2000 Silverado Z71 with 210k on it. 5.3 engine still purring like a kitten. Replaced the transmission at 180k and other than routine maintenance I haven't spent too much on it. It's old and ugly but it gets me to work and back (2 hour daily commute) and best of all, it's paid for. I've already told my wife when this motor dies, I am going to drop a new one in it and keep going. Can't see spending $40k plus on a new truck when I could put a new motor, lift kit, tires, and winch on my present truck for around $6k. Love my Silverado.


----------



## ribber (Mar 7, 2016)

For normal everyday driving, either of the two 2011-2014 should be fine. Pick the one you like and that has the options you want. 
IMO, trucks separate themselves when it comes to how it's used. If it's used for heavy towing, work, off-road, etc. some models tend to hold up better than others.
Don't let the Ford/Chevy loyalty thing sway you. Most people's opinion is based on what daddy told them, or some guy they know that had problems. I know several who'll proclaim 'Ford/Chevy is pure junk', but they've never actually owned one.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 7, 2016)

We have a family of 5 now.  The room in the rear of a Supercrew F150 is what sold this truck for my wife.  We have two full size car seats and a booster seat in the middle, and our children are comfortable and safe, and there's still room for bags, packs, etc.

Everyone that's gotten into my truck has commented on the ride.  It's as smooth and easy to drive as a car, but has the size and safety of a 6000lb truck.


----------



## Flash (Mar 7, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I just recently bought a new 2014 F-150 with the Ecoboost engine..........I am very well pleased with the power, and gas mileage. The ride is very comfortable even on long trips!!
> 
> As for driving to get a good price.....I bought my truck over the phone, and The dealership delivered it to me.





northgeorgiasportsman said:


> The room in the rear of a Supercrew F150



 x2  I got a 13 ecoboost with the supercrew.  Haul grandkids, good ride, bought over the phone.        I used autotrader to help me look after I figured out what I wanted.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm a fan of the Chevy 5.3.  Never had the 6.2, but heard lots of good things about it as well.  Currently have a 2008 Yukon that so far...has been great (outside of the dash cracking issue).  Has 120k on it.

I think the newer 5.3s get about the same gas mileage as the ecoboost.  I've heard good things about the ecoboost...and I've heard bad things about them.  Just know that it is a turbo charged motor and take care of the turbo.

I think the Chevy's have a better resale value here...but up North, the Ford's will because of their all aluminum construction (no rust).

Lastly, be careful about buying out of Alabama.  I've heard that rules to repair wrecked vehicles in Alabama are pretty loose and you could get stuck with a wrecked vehicle that wasn't repaired correctly.  Not saying don't buy...but get it checked out by an independent shop.


----------



## 660griz (Mar 7, 2016)

jimbo4116 said:


> You get good ones and bad ones in each.



This^^^^ When I went to buy new in 2005, I looked at all three brands and decided Dodge was the most bang for the buck. 
I read reviews till my head hurt. For every good review on a truck, you will find somebody that got a lemon. Buying a truck used, without a warranty, is an even bigger gamble. Do your research, check NADA, and get the best deal you can on a truck you like and don't worry about brand.


----------



## Lilly001 (Mar 7, 2016)

Check the forums for issues with each brand. Google is your friend.
I just went through the truck buying dilemma.
I seriously considered paying 45k for a new Ford. But after all of my research and looking I bought a 2001 Silverado with 104k miles on it for 6k.
It had an immaculate interior and was obviously well cared for. The original owner had the original window sticker and it was 36k new.
I figure that for less than 6 months of truck payments on the new truck I can paint it and fix the few little things on it.
While it has no warranty almost any repair up to and including a new transmission would only be equal to a few new truck payments.
So If you don't need a newer truck surely look at used. There are a lot of good deals out there.


----------



## jtm402 (Mar 7, 2016)

I went from a 2001 Silverado Extended Cab 2wd to a 2014 F150 Crew Cab 4wd and couldn't be happier.  The F150 has tons of room, and in my searching it was cheaper than a comparable silverado.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Mar 7, 2016)

SarahFair said:


> Where should I be looking and when?



Can't help you with the where, but I've gotten the best deals at the end of the month when the salesmen are trying to get in that last sale.


----------



## model88_308 (Mar 7, 2016)

As an ease of driving thing, I'd look super crew with the shortest bed length and tailgate bed extender. I find mine a lot more maneuverable than my Buddy's with 6.5' bed and mine is even shorter overall than my SIL's Super cab with 6.5' bed.


----------



## satchmo (Mar 8, 2016)

We bought a 2013 F150 four wheel drive this past November. By far a very smooth ride. Even being 8 cylinders it gets an average of 21.3 mpg. We got it mostly for going out of state on. Long trips but it rocks around town too. I've had Chevys and have nothing bad to say about any company's . But the fords just see overall to have a much smoother ride. Very dependable, good on gas. I could go on and on. We had an explorer 96 model that had 307000 miles on it when we sold it. The same I am sure can be expected out of any of the newer fords.


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 8, 2016)

I have a cousin who had a circa 2009 to 11 F-150 with ta V8,  he wrecked it and bought a cira 2011 to 13 eco boost.  HE claims that after hand calculating both gas mileage the V8 was better on the hwy..... 

The Chevy 5.3 problems are coming from the ones that turn from a V8 to a V6 when the extra power is not needed.  Not all of them are like that?  the 5.3, or 350 is a heck of a motor if it isn't trying to be a 6 cylinder half of the time.

I bleed bowties for personal preference....  But will tell anyone that a ford is a nice truck.  They are typically cheaper than a GM when buying identical packages.  
Dodges seem to be cheapest out of the three.  Especially in resale.  I owned a 2007 Ram 1500 for almost 2 years.  I replaced a turn signal switch myself for $40.

I owned a 2004 Silverado for nearly 7 years from new.  I abused the crap out of it.  HArdly changed the oil and never did anything else they recommend.  The only problem was a leaky water pump after 110 thousand miles.  And a nasty electrical problem that showed up after 150 thousand miles.  But I must admit,  I drove through a creek that put water over the hood.  Twice.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Mar 8, 2016)

I wouldn't get a V6. Just about everyone I know who has/had a full size truck with a V6 claimed their fuel mileage wasn't any better than the same size truck with a V8....plus the V6 doesn't pull/haul/tow anywhere as good as a V8.

Just my .02


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 9, 2016)

Bassquatch said:


> plus the V6 doesn't pull/haul/tow anywhere as good as a V8.



I beg to differ as far as the Ecoboost is concerned.  It's the best pull/haul/tow truck I've ever been in that wasn't a diesel.


----------



## cmfireman (Mar 9, 2016)

The chevy 5.3 was an excellent engine until 2007. They put AFM (cylinder deactivation) on it that year and it caused excessive oil consumption.

I had a 07' Silverado with 40k that burned 1qt/3k miles.  The interior plastics were also cheap and they have an A/C actuator issue that requires dash removal to fix if it goes.  Chevrolet left a very bad taste in my mouth.

My friend has an EcoBoost F150 that he loves, but I wouldn't turn around for the difference in fuel mileage for the proven reliability of the V8.

I personally have a 2010 Ram, and I will drive it until the wheels fall off. The older Rams don't hold a candle to the new 1500's.

Between Ford and Chevy, I would choose Ford.


----------



## joey1919 (Mar 9, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> The Chevy 5.3 problems are coming from the ones that turn from a V8 to a V6 when the extra power is not needed.  Not all of them are like that?  the 5.3, or 350 is a heck of a motor if it isn't trying to be a 6 cylinder half of the time.



The 5.3 is closer to a 327, 5.7 is a 350. But the rest of that is true.

And I know a couple people with the ecoboost and they also report the gas milage is the same or worse than their last V8


----------



## lonewolf247 (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm a diehard GM fan, so I'll try to be fair as possible.  I've owned a 5.3, and a 4.8, both without AFM(active fuel management), and both engines were flawless! 

The early 5.3 didn't have that option, and the 4.8 never offered it. The 4.8 was very easy on fuel, and actually towed fairly well yet still. 

I bought a used 2007 gmc 5.3 with AFM, for my son, and I have to say it runs good, and the switching from 8 cylinder to 4 cylinder is smooth and works fine, however it does have a little bit of an excessive oil consumption problem. We just have to top off the oil 1-2 times a month.

Anyhow, I think the newer trucks have perfected this system much better and the issues I've heard are the early ones.

If you could swing a 2014 or newer in the Chevy/GMC 1500, that would be the new body style and has a ton of updated improvements. It's really a nice truck! 

I honestly believe for your needs, you could probably even go with the V6 option. It still tows almost 8000 lbs.

As far as the fords, I just don't have any feedback. Many folks have had good experiences with them. I suggest you go look at and drive both, Ford and GM.


----------



## mattech (Mar 9, 2016)

I have a 2000 f150 with 117,000 miles it's been a great truck. I got it before I had kids, and it is a 4 door, but the back doors are the suicide type. This leaves very little leg room for them, and is a pain to get in and out. I would highly recommend a true 4 door truck. Another thing is 4wd, it's one of those things you never really need until you need it. As for which brand? I'm a die hard Ford man, but at the end of the day, it's whatever you feel the most comfortable in.


----------



## prydawg (Mar 9, 2016)

I have a 2014 Silverado and my company truck is a 2010 F150, so I have extensive driving experience with each. No to the Pros and Cons
Silverado:
Pros: Comfortable ride
Good MPG typically average around 21 mgp in the summer and 20 on winter blend fuels.
Inside is spacious, but the Ford does have more interior room.
The seats are more comfortable in the Silverado than the f150
Good power and can haul what I need, but I do not haul much
Bed is 5'5" as I have the crew cab model.
The entertainment system is very user friendly and connects well to blue tooth.
Cons:
The six speed electronic transmission is a little quirky depending on traffic with its up and downshift
AFM: while I have not had any issues with mine, there are some reports our there of the AFM causing oil consumption issues
Not as much room in the back compared to Ford but should be plenty for teenage boys, my 10 mo car seat takes up a lot of space
the back floor board has a hump in it to create room for the drive shaft, and can cause issue if you are trying to haul something flat back there.
The drivers seat loosened up after about 15,000 miles, but was rectified under warranty.
F150
Pros:
plenty on interior room for passengers
My truck is the V8 and has 184,000 miles on it without any major issues besides normal maintenance items, so I cannot speak to the longevity of the EcoBoost.
Ford has a good suspension, but my silverado rides smoother in my opinion
Cons:
The best gas mileage I can get out of it is 17.9 on the highway and that is with the 3.73 rear end so factor that into your calculations, when I pull the golf cart for work, it drops down to 15.5 and that is not in tow/haul mode.
Seats are uncomfortable for longer trips, but that could just be a personal preference but I have heard that from a few of the employees
They tend to have the rear pinion seal on the rear end start weeping around 130,000 miles which isn't a costly repair, but not catching it time can be a costly repair.
The sync entertainment system is not very user friendly, and can take some getting used to when connected to bluetooth
Many have a vibration with the factory tires, and had to have many replaced under warranty

This is not an encompassing review, but just some of my personal experiences and I am neither a ford or chevy proponent, I just happened to get the better deal on the silverado and that is what I went with.


----------



## SarahFair (Mar 9, 2016)

2014s are probably out of my price range. 
Im looking to spend around 20k on a vehicle with less than 80k miles (the SO is pushing for less than 70k), we are both probably going to be out on that.

Actually Im probably being unrealistic with what Im wanting as far as "bells and whistles" 
I want the duel air, where I can turn the heat on my side and he can run the AC on his. This is one of the biggest problems riding together in the car. Im always cold, hes always hot. 

I really really want a black truck, but Ill look at blue and dark gray. 
Not white and not silver (which seems to be the only colors available ). 
Red only if its a good deal I cant pass up.

Cloth seats, which seems to be no problem 
One thing I have noticed about these types of cloth seats is most all seem to have weird stains on them.  

Power locks and windows is a must. 


Heres a couple Ive found like
Silverados

2010 - 86k miles for $20k
Has a good many bells and whistles, head the black covered break lights and the seats seem to have those weird stains
http://www.cargurus.com/Cars/forsale?sourceContext=RecentSearches_false_0#listing=137847027

2013 - 35k miles for $23k
Looks good on the outside, very basic inside, almost to the point it is boring for $23k, but it only has 35k miles
http://www.cargurus.com/Cars/forsale?sourceContext=RecentSearches_false_0#listing=133704164

2011 - 72k miles for $23k
Pretty alright on the outside, the interior takes you back a little at first, but maybe itll hide dirt a bit better?? Nothing really special as far as bells and whistles, but it has the duel air
http://www.cargurus.com/Cars/forsale?sourceContext=RecentSearches_false_0#listing=125828831


F-150s

2013 - 54k miles for $23k
At least its black, not a big fan of the silver bottom. Nothing really over excites me about it 
http://www.cargurus.com/Cars/forsale?sourceContext=RecentSearches_false_0#listing=126623252

2013 - 57k mile for 22k
Its okay, its black. Nothing really stands out to me on this one either. There is no bed liner
Its carmax's truck so there is no negotiation on the price
http://www.cargurus.com/Cars/forsale?sourceContext=RecentSearches_false_0#listing=134386342



How negotiable are prices usually?
While Im not a great negotiator and the car buying process is very foreign to me, Im not afraid to say no and walk. Its just most of these vehicles are 150 to 200 miles away. I dont want to drive 200 miles for them to be unwilling to negotiate. 

If a truck is $23k. I drive it, like it alright, do I throw out a $17k starting point, or is that laughable?


----------



## chocolate dog (Mar 9, 2016)

I realize you are looking at crew cabs but to give you an idea, I just sold this one for 18,500 with a brand new set of BFGs on it.  2011 5.3L "all star edition" with 78K on it.   EXCELLENT truck.   I bought it brand new.     Id go Chevrolet but Im biased


----------



## chocolate dog (Mar 9, 2016)

As far as Ecoboost goes, they have their fair share of problems too.   They arent Gods gift to truck engines like people want you to believe.  A good friend of mine has a 2013.     Its been in and out of the Ford shop since the day he bought it.  Transmission problems among a few other things.    It gets about 14mpg per gallon respectively

He traded a 5.7L 4X4 Tundra on it and this Ford gets about as bad gas mileage and isnt near the workhouse the Tundra was.  

Beautiful truck but its pretty much been a piece of crap its whole life.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Mar 9, 2016)

SarahFair said:


> 2014s are probably out of my price range.
> Im looking to spend around 20k on a vehicle with less than 80k miles (the SO is pushing for less than 70k), we are both probably going to be out on that.
> 
> Actually Im probably being unrealistic with what Im wanting as far as "bells and whistles"
> ...




Of your list, I'd be trying to negotiate a deal on that 2013 Chevy with 35k mikes. It's one of the newest models, and has the less mileage. It's also, 4.8L, and won't have the AFM system. The fuel mileage on mine was pretty decent, and and that was a great engine.

Yes it's not the fully loaded model, on the interior, but it's a sharp looking truck, and sometimes simple is better, less to go wrong, without all the digital controls. 

As far as buying on that format, I'm not familiar with it, I've bought a couple on eBay, but sorta negotiated the price on the phone with the actual dealers, and made my offers before traveling to Texas, in my case. Both transactions worked out great! I would try to agree on a price before you travel if possible.


----------



## chocolate dog (Mar 9, 2016)

AFM is not really something to worry about anymore.  Sure, the early ones had problems and burned oil but thats been fixed for several years now.   My truck never burned a drop in between oil changes.  No one I know that has a 09 or up does either   There is also a plug in module that plugs right in under the dash that turns off AFM.   Just an FYI


----------



## Buzz (Mar 9, 2016)

Bottom line - Ford and GM make the two most popular vehicles in the US.  Both have plenty of fans and plenty of detractors.  Both are good vehicles.    Both have people that have had problems too.  There will always be someone that pulls the "I had brand x it was a piece of crap I'll never have another."  Well, considering that both sell 700k plus of their vehicles each year any one person's experience plus all the people you know is statistically irrelevant.

I've had a 2004 FX4 F150 and now I have a 2014 GMC z71 4x4.   I like both of them but for different reasons.  The FX4 was built like a tank.  A more solid feeling vehicle than my GMC.     However, the old 5.4L (not the modern 5.0L) felt underpowered and it SUCKED gas.    The GMC gets great gas mileage until you hook up my center console boat then it murders a gas tank.    The GMC drives more like a car than the F150, better turning radius and a much softer ride.   The FX4 suspension was ridiculously heavy which accounted for much of the  difference in ride.    The seats were better in the Ford and the overall quality of interior materials was higher in the Ford IMO. 

I like the powertrain on this GMC better than the Ford, but overall I liked the F150 better.  It's just a more solid feeling vehicle and the console design and layout of the interior of the Ford is superior to the GM.  If I were buying another one today, I'd buy a Ford with the Coyote 5.0 v8.   I just like them a little better, even though I have no plans to get rid of my GMC.

The one funniest thing about my GMC.  I'd personally like to kick the engineer in the nuts that designed the placement of the air filter.   Good lord, an air filter should NOT be a pain in the butt to remove, but it is!

I think you stand a pretty good chance of getting a good vehicle with GM, Ford, or Ram.    My interest in the Tundra is less than zero.   Expensive, ugly, horrible gas mileage, poor ergonomics, poorly designed rear seat (if you need the space for cargo), and it can't seem to really decide if it's a half ton or 3/4 ton.  It's larger and heavier than the redesigned F150 and GMC but still a lot lighter duty than a Super Duty, etc.


----------



## SarahFair (Mar 9, 2016)

How much difference will there be from truck to truck of the same model?

My sister has the same car as me only a year older, but it drives very different. 
My steering is very tight and responsive, its literally like driving a go cart around town. Hers has a lot more give in the steering wheel and it does feel different even riding in it. 
Its like mine feels a little more laid back while hers I feel like I cant relax. I feel maybe this has a little bit to do with leather the cheaper leather seats, feeling every bump and wiggle and probably the fact its 4 wheel drive ...and maybe a little of her driving.


So lets say I test drive one of each and decide I like the way one particular brand rides and drives, but Ive found a better deal in another state.
Is there going to be a ton of difference between the trucks?
What would cause those differences?
4wd? Model years?


----------



## prydawg (Mar 9, 2016)

The driveability has a lot do to with how the truck was maintained and the type of driving surfaces it is operating on. A truck with 35K that has been driven hard and off road a lot, will probably drive different than a 50K miles truck that has been mostly highway driving and babied. 
I think any thing from 2010 to 2014 F150 should be comparable since the trucks are pretty much the same from year to year.

2007 to 2013 Silverados were the same generation with only slight modification between model years. Even though the AFM seems to have been corrected around 2012.

neither one of my trucks is 4wd so I can't really help with that information.


----------



## prydawg (Mar 9, 2016)

The one funniest thing about my GMC.  I'd personally like to kick the engineer in the nuts that designed the placement of the air filter.   Good lord, an air filter should NOT be a pain in the butt to remove, but it is!


Tell me about it, 3 bolts come out without issue that fourth one you basically need 2 universal joints for your ratchet to make that one work. It is impossible to get a good grip on the bolt head considering it is sitting at about a 45 degree angle.


----------



## Buzz (Mar 9, 2016)

prydawg said:


> Tell me about it, 3 bolts come out without issue that fourth one you basically need 2 universal joints for your ratchet to make that one work. It is impossible to get a good grip on the bolt head considering it is sitting at about a 45 degree angle.



A small 8mm ratchet wrench coming in with your left arm under the induction tube gets that aggravating 4th bolt out!    I still had to remove the air duct to get the darn thing out of there!


----------



## prydawg (Mar 9, 2016)

Buzz said:


> A small 8mm ratchet wrench coming in with your left arm under the induction tube gets that aggravating 4th bolt out!    I still had to remove the air duct to get the darn thing out of there!



Tried that, but could not get my arm in there, not to mention all my gear wrenches were SAE, but I prevailed just took me a little while.


----------



## Robert28 (Mar 9, 2016)

The best thing you can do is email the dealers that have the trucks you are interested in. You're basically negotiating from the comfort of your home. You can also send out a lot of emails to a lot of different dealers with various trucks you're interested in. Some won't play ball, but most will and they'll be beating each other up to get your business. In the end, all you have to do is show up and test drive the truck you want once you pick the one you like at the deal you're comfortable with. However, and there's always a however, be prepared for them to try to upsell you on warranties and maintenance plans and other do-dads once you get in the dealership. They're trying to make their money back they knocked off the price, just keep saying "no" like a robot.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Mar 9, 2016)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I beg to differ as far as the Ecoboost is concerned.  It's the best pull/haul/tow truck I've ever been in that wasn't a diesel.



That's not exactly apples to apples is it? I should have clarified. Any naturally aspirated V8 will pull/haul/tow better than any naturally aspirated V6.

But if you want to go there, slap a Pro Charger on a GM 5.3 truck and watch it out perform an Eco boost at every level.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 9, 2016)

Bassquatch said:


> Any naturally aspirated V8 will pull/haul/tow better than any naturally aspirated V6.



Of course, but I thought the previous conversation had cast doubt on the pulling power of the Ecoboost.


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 9, 2016)

joey1919 said:


> The 5.3 is closer to a 327, 5.7 is a 350. But the rest of that is true.
> 
> And I know a couple people with the ecoboost and they also report the gas milage is the same or worse than their last V8



Yeah,  I got ahead of myself there...


Also, I hear if one turbo dies, it kills the other one fast if not repaired. So, an expensive fix could really expensive fast on that.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Mar 9, 2016)

SarahFair said:


> How much difference will there be from truck to truck of the same model?
> 
> My sister has the same car as me only a year older, but it drives very different.
> My steering is very tight and responsive, its literally like driving a go cart around town. Hers has a lot more give in the steering wheel and it does feel different even riding in it.
> ...




In general, vehicles of the same make and model should handle the same, given the tires, suspension, engine, transmission, etc, all being equal. Now if you start comparing single cabs, to extra cabs, and to crew cabs, I'd expect differences. Also I'd think you see noticible differences, between a Ford and a Chevy, even if both were in a crew cab configuration. Not saying one over the other, but different.

The differences you are mentioning would be due to mileage, wear and tear, or other reasons, but in general apples to apples they should relatively be the same. 

As far as 4x4 in the GM, or the Ford, from what I've heard, I haven't heard any particular ones to avoid in the last few years. 

For me 4x4 was a must have, but honestly, if you don't need it, you might not want to get it. It will drive the purchase price up pretty substantially. It does seem to hold the resale value better, but the up front cost may force you to compromise elsewhere, to stay in the neighborhood of $20,000.   

For longevity, it might be best to buy the newest year model, with the less mileage, and pass on the 4x4, and some of the bells and whistles, in order to get the best truck, for your money. 

Anyhow, just some ideas.....


----------



## satchmo (Mar 9, 2016)

*F-150*

My F-150 is a four wheel drive ,which is an absolute must for me. I drove up to Ky today and took a picture of my time it took me to get here for a buddy. The gas mileage is normally a little better, but I didn't buy it with gas anything in mind. Just a dependable truck with an ultra smooth ride. We also have a Dodge Ram four wheel drive 2013 we got in April which is also a smooth ride, but not as smooth and I am pretty sure they are all about the same on gas. We drive a lot to hunt. I drive 300 miles a day doing HVAC service work all over Atlanta, so a comfortable ride is as important as dependability. In all the trucks mentioned it would be a hard pick for anybody. Except me.


----------



## valiant (Mar 10, 2016)

*Try a dodge*

Try a dodge quad cab 1500 before you make a decision! I just bought a 2010 & love it. Always owned GM, drove 2 fords while shopping around but was sold after driving a Dodge. Rides & drives better than any truck I've ever owned!!


----------



## SarahFair (Mar 10, 2016)

I just looked at the dodges and they seem to have really small back seats. There was one I found with a larger back seat, it was a 2013 I think, but it was leather seats and over $30k


----------



## jimbo4116 (Mar 10, 2016)

Robert28 said:


> The best thing you can do is email the dealers that have the trucks you are interested in. You're basically negotiating from the comfort of your home. You can also send out a lot of emails to a lot of different dealers with various trucks you're interested in. Some won't play ball, but most will and they'll be beating each other up to get your business. In the end, all you have to do is show up and test drive the truck you want once you pick the one you like at the deal you're comfortable with. However, and there's always a however, be prepared for them to try to upsell you on warranties and maintenance plans and other do-dads once you get in the dealership. They're trying to make their money back they knocked off the price, just keep saying "no" like a robot.



This is true.  Bought my current truck and never left home.  Found it on line at a dealer about 50 miles away.
Sent in my info.  The dealer called me in about an hour. Brought the truck to my home left it over the weekend.

I called them on Monday.  We came to and understanding, they sent a guy with the papers on Tuesday. He went back with a check and I had a new truck.  It was to easy.

But I already knew what I wanted and that was what I searched for.  When you decide on a model. Get online and search.  You can cover a lot more ground.


----------



## chris41081 (Mar 20, 2016)

There are more than enough opinions on here. Only thing I would add is that 4 wheel drive is a big help in resale value .


----------



## Backlasher82 (Mar 20, 2016)

SarahFair said:


> I really really want a black truck, but Ill look at blue and dark gray.
> Not white and not silver (which seems to be the only colors available ).
> Red only if its a good deal I cant pass up.



Black looks really great when it's clean but every dust spec shows when it isn't spotless. Black also makes every scratch, scrape and ding stand out like a sore thumb. Things that wouldn't even show on a lighter color make a black truck look like it's been bet to death.


----------



## 660griz (Mar 21, 2016)

SarahFair said:


> I just looked at the dodges and they seem to have really small back seats. There was one I found with a larger back seat, it was a 2013 I think, but it was leather seats and over $30k



They do. However, I am never in the back seat. 
You have to go to the Mega Cab to get a roomy back seat. 

Black is the prettiest, white is the most practical. I got black. Black motorcycle too. Wife's car is black. Glutton for punishment.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2016)

chris41081 said:


> There are more than enough opinions on here. Only thing I would add is that 4 wheel drive is a big help in resale value .





GM ='s best resale value and longevity. Owned and driven 'em all.


----------



## SarahFair (Mar 22, 2016)

Backlasher82 said:


> Black looks really great when it's clean but every dust spec shows when it isn't spotless. Black also makes every scratch, scrape and ding stand out like a sore thumb. Things that wouldn't even show on a lighter color make a black truck look like it's been bet to death.





660griz said:


> They do. However, I am never in the back seat.
> You have to go to the Mega Cab to get a roomy back seat.
> 
> Black is the prettiest, white is the most practical. I got black. Black motorcycle too. Wife's car is black. Glutton for punishment.


I currently have a black vehicle, thats never washed. 

I think white looks dirty all the time as well if not continuously washed. 
My driveway is really long and dirt and I drive down dirt roads pretty regularly..
White is not for me. The black gets dirty and stays pretty dirty, but I still like it. 
....and if my kids even look at my new vehicle they are in trouble.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 22, 2016)

SarahFair said:


> I currently have a black vehicle, thats never washed.
> 
> I think white looks dirty all the time as well if not continuously washed.
> My driveway is really long and dirt and I drive down dirt roads pretty regularly..
> ...



Silver is the answer!


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> GM ='s best resale value and longevity. Owned and driven 'em all.



No doubt !


----------



## SarahFair (Mar 22, 2016)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Silver is the answer!



Silver is not happening. 
Ill take charcoal gray.


----------



## Robert28 (Mar 22, 2016)

Have you found any trucks you were interested in lately?


----------



## SarahFair (Mar 23, 2016)

Robert28 said:


> Have you found any trucks you were interested in lately?


Yes, there's one, 2 years old at an excellent price but it's 150 miles away. I actually had someone go out look at it for me this morning and they said something sounds fishy about the way the salesman was describing the history, but that could just be a bad salesman, right? 
I looked at the AutoCheck report and it says that there's been no accidents but there's 10 times it's come in for an oil change, tire rotation, or brake change (which was very very routine and always at a dealership) that it's had "Body service repair".

I don't know if that should throw up red flags or if that's some meticulous man that had every knick and ding fixed. The salesman did tell him the owner backed into a pole one time and had it repaired, and that's not a big deal to me. He also said that the man used to haul HD motorcycles with it and had some kind of hitch screwed into the bed. I'm guessing it was a gooseneck fifth wheel hitch and they had to replace the liner in it and I'm wondering if that's one of the body services performed.

I've talked to the sales department and ask them about all the body service repaires they said the only repair they personally have done while in their current possession at the dealership is fixing some paint nicks.
He said he's going to try to figure out the rest of them an email it to me. 
But course they have  had people calling about the truck this morning 

It's been on the lot for about 65 days and it is a really good deal but the question is, is it too good to be true?
Does anyone know what all body Services performed includes?


----------



## 660griz (Mar 23, 2016)

mark-7mag said:


> No doubt !



Well, there is some doubt. I think Tundra is number 1 for resale value but, of the one's on Sarah's list, GM.


----------



## Oldstick (Mar 23, 2016)

660griz said:


> Well, there is some doubt. I think Tundra is number 1 for resale value but, of the one's on Sarah's list, GM.



+1 and my opinion is that it would be wise to add the Tacoma to the search list as well, if simply looking at 4 door trucks in general.

The Toyotas mainly due to the high reliability and resale values they have.


----------

